# Dyeing/ knitting- Fading



## liliacraftparty (Aug 27, 2014)

Fade is very popular now and you remember my last year project of dyeing with natural products, I still have these three skeins of italian merino in sock weight yarn and I think I will design a shawl, will be fade? probabily with all new idea from my head, so what do you think about these colors? should I add a natural color (second picture but with all three colors from first picture) to complete the fade or not?

give me ideas!
Thank you
Lilia


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I would not go with the dark color. It would dominate the others too much.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

sockyarn said:


> I would not go with the dark color. It would dominate the others too much.


Yeah, I think that's a good idea. So, then you'd really need the white.


----------



## liliacraftparty (Aug 27, 2014)

IndigoSpinner said:


> Yeah, I think that's a good idea. So, then you'd really need the white.


that will be pretty too, right?


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Those colors are just beautiful!


----------



## crivitz (Apr 12, 2015)

I agree. The black, if that's what it is, is too overpowering. If you wanted something in the black line a pewter is as dark as I would go. But the two shades of pink and the off white would make a beautiful shawl.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Have you seen the "Find Your Fade" shawl?

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/find-your-fade


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

It will be a very pretty shawl. Have fun. The darker color on the shawl take the red out of the main color so if there is no black there I would not use it. Maybe a darker of the pink you have there. She is using a mottled yarn so it is a bit hard for me to see the solids knitted up.


----------



## liliacraftparty (Aug 27, 2014)

Great! Thank you for all the ideas, now I have to cast on!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

IndigoSpinner said:


> Have you seen the "Find Your Fade" shawl?
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/find-your-fade


Ha! I was going to say that..check the many projects for ideas.

Maybe, to the black, it could be striking.
Check out the sock I'm working on.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

I like the original 3 colours - the natural/white will draw the eye away from the other colours. Anniken Allis has a lot of shawl patterns using more than one colour and is about to release a new one which would work well with those colours I think. She is on Ravelry (Yarnaddict)


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

Woven or knitted? It would be interesting to see how it would woven.


----------



## liliacraftparty (Aug 27, 2014)

wordancer said:


> Ha! I was going to say that..check the many projects for ideas.
> 
> Maybe, to the black, it could be striking.
> Check out the sock I'm working on.


Oh! lovely! and those are almost my colors!
Thank you to send me this picture!


----------



## liliacraftparty (Aug 27, 2014)

spinninggill said:


> I like the original 3 colours - the natural/white will draw the eye away from the other colours. Anniken Allis has a lot of shawl patterns using more than one colour and is about to release a new one which would work well with those colours I think. She is on Ravelry (Yarnaddict)


Yes! I love her shawls but I was thinking in a design specially for these colors and I´m almost there, today I made the first swatch, now I going to make the second with a clear idea of what I want, I will post pictures soon
Thank you!


----------



## liliacraftparty (Aug 27, 2014)

engteacher said:


> Woven or knitted? It would be interesting to see how it would woven.


will be very interesting in woven, but I will knit using a fantastic knitting stitch, very fun, with lots of movement and.....I can´t say more because I still working on the swatch, what is really beautiful is that these 3 colors are made with natural products like for example, the dark color is viola campeggio, the middle pink is cocciniglia and the ligh color is the remaining color of the first one in a little speckles, and this morning when I made my first swatch, oh boy!!! looks amazing in texture and same line of colors, just love it and I think is going to be one beautiful shawl, I will offer kits for this, I think, stay tuned for more updates, I´m so excited about this!!!
Thank you


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

I love the first color choice photo, with the black included. I think it is striking!


----------



## liliacraftparty (Aug 27, 2014)

Goodshepfarm said:


> I love the first color choice photo, with the black included. I think it is striking!


yes! on the swatch look amazing all those colors, I will post pictures very soon
Thank you dear!


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Your color combination is so striking.


----------



## liliacraftparty (Aug 27, 2014)

Alpaca Farmer said:


> Your color combination is so striking.


Thank you, still working on a swatch, but I will have something ready real soon, stay tuned!


----------

